# Black Friday Deals? In Canada?



## jbealsmusic

Anyone see any good Black Friday deals on music gear? Especially from Canadian stores.

In previous years I've managed to snag some good deals, but this year seems pretty dry...


----------



## blam

We probably wont see the flyers for music stuff until next week.

L&M usually has something going on.


----------



## Steveman31

Havn't seen to much yet but I'm hoping to. I'd like to grab a couple new pedals to fill in some space on my pedal board.


----------



## bw66

I expect that Cosmo will have some decent deals too - I picked up some good deals last year.


----------



## greco

I received a "Gift Issue 2014" catalog (~44 pages) from L&M today. Many of the items appear to be regular cost but come with an L&M Gift Card of $10.00 to $50.00 depending on the item.
Some items are marked "Special" 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam

here is the *L&M 2013* flyer for those interested in seeing what might be on sale

http://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday2013


----------



## Diablo

bw66 said:


> I expect that Cosmo will have some decent deals too - I picked up some good deals last year.


I haven't been too impressed with what they've emailed so far.

the Arts just sent out theirs:

https://www.theartsmusicstore.com/t-blackfriday2014.aspx


----------



## bw66

Diablo said:


> the Arts just sent out theirs:
> 
> https://www.theartsmusicstore.com/t-blackfriday2014.aspx


Some nice deals there!

Looks like Cosmo is just doing a straight 15% off across the board.


----------



## Diablo

bw66 said:


> Some nice deals there!
> 
> Looks like Cosmo is just doing a straight 15% off across the board.


Ya I was impressed with the Arts as well...just not in the market for anything right now.


Black Friday sales make so much more sense than Boxing Day sales, which I gave up on long ago due to big crowds, bad weather, weak sales and bait and switch tactics, and sometimes, an already tapped bank account or diminished needs post-christmas.


----------



## djmarcelca

I'm not a fan of either Boxing Day sales or Black Friday sales. 

For or some of the reasons already stated. 
Low or only 1 or 2 stock on the really good deals. Doorcrashers. They suck. 
crowds. 
The crazy actions of people trying to get merchandise. 

Im very much in favour of doing that kind of shopping online only.


----------



## Steadfastly

djmarcelca said:


> I'm not a fan of either Boxing Day sales or Black Friday sales.
> 
> For or some of the reasons already stated.
> Low or only 1 or 2 stock on the really good deals. Doorcrashers. They suck.
> crowds.
> The crazy actions of people trying to get merchandise.
> 
> Im very much in favour of doing that kind of shopping online only.


If I remember correctly, there were quite a few excellent online deals last year.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> If I remember correctly, there were quite a few excellent online deals last year.


Here are some deals ahead of Black Friday from MF.


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/black-friday-doorbusters?icid=206866


----------



## Noise Supply

Noise Supply will be partaking in the Black Friday / Small Business Saturday / Cyber Monday festivities as well. Giving folks the opportunity to get some Christmas gifts (perhaps for themselves) at a better price.

Instead of many markdowns across the whole store, expect to see markdowns in some departments (we're even allowed to discount Palmer gear this year) over the whole weekend, but more importantly, these savings can be used in conjunction with *discount codes for each day*: Black Friday, Small Business Saturday, and Cyber Monday to get an additional *10% off your entire order*. Stay tuned to our newsletter, Facebook, and/or Twitter for more details and the discount codes.


----------



## Milkman

Black Friday?

This is Canada no?

Oh well, I guess we can't blame the Canadian sellers from trying to keep Canadians from driving to Buffalo to see just how badly they've been ripped off.

Are we going to change Thanksgiving to this weekend too?


----------



## ronmac

I just made a couple of major purchases at Future Shop and they advised they will price protect me up to December 27th. That works for me. I get what I need now, don't have to put on my hockey gear to go shopping (although I am surprised at how busy stores are right now) and if I do find these products selling for less anywhere in Canada they will refund me the difference.


----------



## johnnyshaka

blam said:


> here is the *L&M 2013* flyer for those interested in seeing what might be on sale
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday2013


And here's the current flyer:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlackFriday2014/


----------



## blam

johnnyshaka said:


> And here's the current flyer:
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlackFriday2014/


disappointing...can't say anything in that flyer catches my fancy.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## johnnyshaka

nkjanssen said:


> $1 off a pair of floral maracas doesn't excite you?


Damn, I missed that deal! 

I guess Avenue Guitars is offering 20% off of guitars worth $5,000 or more...not bad if you are in the market for something that pricey.

I definitely will not be in that market, ever.


----------



## Steadfastly

I am always cynical about the xx% off of something. Often it doesn't say xx% of "what". Just give me the price. I will decide if I want it at that price or not. There are so many games being played out there to try and get people to buy. That type of marketing is just another ploy.


----------



## blam

nkjanssen said:


> $1 off a pair of floral maracas doesn't excite you?


hahaha, okay, maybe that might be bad ass in the music room...


----------



## tapestrymusic

We have "Black Friday" deals through our Clearance page. Some great deals to be had!
*http://tapestrymusic.com/clearance*


----------



## hardasmum

Strings & Beyond are offering 15% off and free shipping to Canada (no minimum order).

L&M never has my plectrums in stock so I thought I'd...pick...some up.

http://m.stringsandbeyond.com/


----------



## rollingdam

Nothing but good things to say about strings and beyond-great variety and pricing.

- - - Updated - - -



nkjanssen said:


> $1 off a pair of floral maracas doesn't excite you?


How about the electric kazoo?


----------



## jbealsmusic

Nice. Keep the links coming!

I've never actually heard of Tapestry, but you guys have some good stuff! Another store to add to my bookmarks.



rollingdam said:


> Nothing but good things to say about strings and beyond-great variety and pricing.


RE: Strings and beyond
Is it much of a savings after exchange, border fees, and taxes?


----------



## traynor_garnet

jbealsmusic said:


> Nice. Keep the links coming!
> 
> I've never actually heard of Tapestry, but you guys have some good stuff! Another store to add to my bookmarks.
> 
> Is it much of a savings after exchange, border fees, and taxes?


Tapestry is in Canada!

TG


----------



## keto

jbealsmusic said:


> Nice. Keep the links coming!
> 
> I've never actually heard of Tapestry, but you guys have some good stuff! Another store to add to my bookmarks.
> 
> Is it much of a savings after exchange, border fees, and taxes?


I've done multiple transactions with Tapestry, and their service was excellent. In one case, I had an amp and cab the next day.


----------



## blam

hardasmum said:


> Strings & Beyond are offering 15% off and free shipping to Canada (no minimum order).
> 
> L&M never has my plectrums in stock so I thought I'd...pick...some up.
> 
> http://m.stringsandbeyond.com/


thanks for the reminder. I could use some more strings


----------



## jbealsmusic

traynor_garnet said:


> Tapestry is in Canada!


I know. You must have missed the quote I was responding to. I was referring to Strings and Beyond.


----------



## rollingdam

I have never had border issues or taxes charged with Strings and Beyond.


----------



## ronmac

My inbox is crammed with BF deals being offered by software companies and dealers flogging studio software. Some deals are up to 80% off. There are a few things that I will snag, some being purchases I have delayed knowing this was coming.


----------



## hardasmum

jbealsmusic said:


> rollingdam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but good things to say about strings and beyond-great variety and pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Strings and beyond
> Is it much of a savings after exchange, border fees, and taxes?
Click to expand...

Depends on what you're buying. The strings I use are about the same price after the exchange rate. They're also pretty generic and easy to find at any guitar store.

The picks I use aren't easy to come by and with S&B's sale and discount were nearly half price. I also ordered some picks I've never seen before to try out.


----------



## jbealsmusic

I just picked up a Rode NT1 kit (the newer black model that comes with a Rycote Lyre shock mount and pop filter) for $269 (free shipping) at PAShop.com. It seems to be priced at $319 at all the other Canadian stores. Can't wait to test it out and add it to the collection!


----------



## bw66

bw66 said:


> Looks like Cosmo is just doing a straight 15% off across the board.


... and their "manufacturer exclusion list" covers pretty much everything I was interested in! (Everything else is out of stock.)


----------



## Lincoln

Best Buy online (of all places) seems to have a few deals going, The great deals are sold out already though.....like a Fender modern player Mustang for $249 Free shipping too

http://www.bestbuy.ca/Search/Search...b9b4beca91fe414314b86bb581f8en20&query=guitar


----------



## rollingdam

anyone own or play one of these?

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=d6cbeb9283e9a9f0765a80c749d6ebcden02


----------



## keto

rollingdam said:


> anyone own or play one of these?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=d6cbeb9283e9a9f0765a80c749d6ebcden02



No. Damned ugly, aren't they? :sSc_eeksign::stirpot:


----------



## 59burst

For the Toronto / Waterloo area folks, here are some happenings:

http://theguitarshop.ca/ They are offering "C YA Later" pricing on everything in the store. This morning, they had a Boogie for $500.

http://www.12fret.com/content/2014/11/27/black-friday-sale-2014/ 12 deals on offer. 

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/new-instruments/black-friday-sale/ They have some instruments on what look like solid discounts, but without calling to see the final price, hard to tell just from looking.


----------



## Budda

I saw nothing on the tgs site when i checked today 

The tube store is having a sale on all items, some up to 40% off.


----------



## Adcandour

The Gap had 40% off of everything in the store.


----------



## jbealsmusic

adcandour said:


> The Gap had 40% off of everything in the store.


lol Maybe I should have specified, music stores.


----------



## Adcandour

jbealsmusic said:


> lol Maybe I should have specified, music stores.


:sFun_dancing:


----------



## jbealsmusic

Although... I snagged a Rode Smartlav+ (the new one, not the hissy old one) from Henry's for $65 (normally $99 in Canada.) Useful if you're into any kind of video stuff.

That'll do it for me this year. Didn't see any guitars that interested me.


----------



## 59burst

Budda said:


> I saw nothing on the tgs site when i checked today
> 
> The tube store is having a sale on all items, some up to 40% off.


They have some prices listed here: http://www.theguitarshop.ca/see-ya-later/?sort=newest

The headline says to call for details, as well. Not convenient, I know, but just relaying information ...


----------



## 5732

I went into l&m today looking for a leslie pedal and walked out with a very gently used 2013 fender japan tele custom 62 reissue and nice gig bag for about $30 more than a mexi standard tele. This is my 6th tele....i wonder if it will stick. The included for black friday 1 yr warranty plus setup.


----------

